# Beetle in the snow?



## EuroBrat (Nov 29, 2016)

Just bought the new love of my life yesterday. A 2014 Beetle 1.8T Hatchback. Super happy with the vehicle and excited to start putting work into it when it gets nicer outside again. But I'm a little worried as to how it's going to handle in the snow. Anybody have any experience with this car in the winter months? Good/Bad?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I have had my 5C Beetle since October of 2011 and experienced no issues driving in the snow. Keep in mind, the tires and their condition have almost everything to do with that. While the tread was still good on my OEM Continentals the drive was fine. When those needed replacing I got Michelin tires, which have also served me well. :thumbup:


----------



## EuroBrat (Nov 29, 2016)

the beet said:


> I have had my 5C Beetle since October of 2011 and experienced no issues driving in the snow. Keep in mind, the tires and their condition have almost everything to do with that. While the tread was still good on my OEM Continentals the drive was fine. When those needed replacing I got Michelin tires, which have also served me well.


That's what I was thinking, but I wasn't 100%. Just drove this off the lot Monday and the tires are brand new so I should be good. Thank you!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

EuroBrat said:


> That's what I was thinking, but I wasn't 100%. Just drove this off the lot Monday and the tires are brand new so I should be good. Thank you!


Yeah, I remember seeing Hondas and Toyotas stuck in about 6+ inches of snow while I just continued past...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

the beet said:


> Yeah, I remember seeing Hondas and Toyotas stuck in about 6+ inches of snow while I just continued past...


... I'm referring to compact-to-midsize vehicles... I'm not suggesting a large Toyota 4x4 would have any difficulty in the snow... :facepalm:


----------



## grawk (May 26, 2002)

My beetle convertible tdi has done just fine in snow. Driving in snow is more influenced by tire choice and experience than anything else.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Depending where you live, and how well and quickly they clear the roads, the stock all seasons tires may be capable while they are new with good tread. This past winter I bought an inexpensive set of 15" steel wheels and General Altimax Arctic tires from Tire Rack (winter wheel and tire package) for my wife's Beetle. Much better traction for braking, cornering, and accelerating during any type of snow, slush, or wet pavement now. Plus, the factory all seasons will last longer since they aren't on the car for 4 months of the year now.


----------



## bmo1975 (Aug 30, 2016)

the beet said:


> Yeah, I remember seeing Hondas and Toyotas stuck in about 6+ inches of snow while I just continued past...


It's totally about the tires. VWs aren't any better in the snow than Hondas or Toyotas... I had an Accord V6 coupe with Goodyear Tripletreds and that car could drive through anything. I drove though the mountains in Colorado in an ice/snow/freezing rain storm and the car took handled it like a champ. I traded that car in for a Lexus which didn't handle the snow as well until I put a pair of Pirellis on it and then that car took everything the weather threw at it... It's all about having good tires. A FWD car with winter tires will be better than an AWD car with all seasons... and that goes with any make.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

bmo1975 said:


> It's totally about the tires. VWs aren't any better in the snow than Hondas or Toyotas... I had an Accord V6 coupe with Goodyear Tripletreds and that car could drive through anything. I drove though the mountains in Colorado in an ice/snow/freezing rain storm and the car took handled it like a champ. I traded that car in for a Lexus which didn't handle the snow as well until I put a pair of Pirellis on it and then that car took everything the weather threw at it... It's all about having good tires. A FWD car with winter tires will be better than an AWD car with all seasons... and that goes with any make.


A bigger engine up front doesn't hurt either... :thumbup: 

I swear by Michelins. They get top marks for all conditions


----------



## bmo1975 (Aug 30, 2016)

the beet said:


> A bigger engine up front doesn't hurt either... :thumbup:
> 
> I swear by Michelins. They get top marks for all conditions


Just put on a winter set of Michelin X-Ice on my Tiguan. Combining those with AWD and it felt like I was driving though rain the other day (we had a snowstorm on Monday)... In the spring I'll be getting the Michelin A/S 3s


----------



## yodman (May 23, 2011)

Fitted our beetle with 215/55/17 Firestone Winterforce tires. I stand by these and have for the last 7 years on various different cars, drive type, power levels. They have never failed me and are always on the low end of the price spectrum. They last a good three or four seasons, or about 40k to 50k miles.

With where I live, in the (comparative) sticks, in Michigan, you NEED snow tires. The car is a blast and very stable on these tires. The only time it's been stuck was when the driveway had 10 inches of hard pack snow, which beached the car due to low ground clearance.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

yodman said:


> Fitted our beetle with 215/55/17 Firestone Winterforce tires. I stand by these and have for the last 7 years on various different cars, drive type, power levels. They have never failed me and are always on the low end of the price spectrum. They last a good three or four seasons, or about 40k to 50k miles.
> 
> With where I live, in the (comparative) sticks, in Michigan, you NEED snow tires. The car is a blast and very stable on these tires. The only time it's been stuck was when the driveway had 10 inches of hard pack snow, which beached the car due to low ground clearance.


I mostly drive highway. About 100 miles a day. I am currently on my fourth Beetle since 1998. I have used Michelin (same as OE) on all and average between 60,000 and 80,000 miles on these tires. Well worth the price in my book. :thumbup:


----------



## grawk (May 26, 2002)

the beet said:


> A bigger engine up front doesn't hurt either...


A bigger engine does hurt, generally. One of the keys to moving in snow is to use the least amount of power possible, so you don't lose traction. That's part of why old beetles and rabbits are so awesome in snow.


----------



## Blue316 (Feb 11, 2016)

This is my first experience in the snow with my 2016 Beetle and I was not too impressed.

I currently have General Altimax Arctics, and along with the antilock brakes, actually was scared for the first time driving my cars. I have had Arctics on my previous Camry and had no problem, and little fear, as I plowed through four inches of snow. The weight of the Camry and antilock brakes was a huge difference then the Beetle.

Now, this is only one time, and the conditions were not exactly the same so I will give an update when I have four inches of snow comes along. The point I am trying to make is one cannot think all cars drive the same with the same features.

I feel the power of the 1.8T, weight of the car, and the " touchy" antilock brakes creates a new learning curve when driving in the snow. The Beetle on dry roads is a joy to ride but in the snow I suggest caution when driving for the first time.

Blue316


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Experiment putting the shifter in "S" while in deeper snow to see how it handles...


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

I also have the Michelin X-Ice's from TR and was out the day in the Nor'easter on unplowed roads. It's a much different animal than with the All Seasons (which are useless). But, the car doesn't lose rhythm in a straight line or on an incline.


----------



## Blue316 (Feb 11, 2016)

Next set I buy will be the Michelin X-Ice. They appear to be worth he extra few dollars.
... and thanks, the beet, I will try "S" mode next time it snows or maybe starting in 2nd gear like most "Snow modes" do.
Blue316


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Blue316 said:


> Next set I buy will be the Michelin X-Ice. They appear to be worth he extra few dollars.
> ... and thanks, the beet, I will try "S" mode next time it snows or maybe starting in 2nd gear like most "Snow modes" do.
> Blue316


----------

